# Another Battery Question



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

After reading all the posts about batteries, I thought I would put mine up.

I had the OB winterized and put it into storage but did not take the batteries out. I know they are dead as nothing works. I have two 12 volt deep cycle batteries and was wondering what if any damage to them freezing does.

Are they shot or will they be ok once I de-winterize and let them thaw properly? Should I take them out now and put them in my garage?

THanks

Lance


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If they have already frozen it is probably too late. You can thaw them and see if they will take a charge. Usually freezing causes damage to the plates (a bad thing!). I guess it depends on how deeply they froze.
Good luck.
Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree with rubbrhammer, if they froze then they are most likely toast. Batteries that are keep fully charged can withstand very cold temperature without freezing but once the are drained (dead) the freeze point of the electrolyte gets close to water plus it will stratify. Then when it freezes it will bend the plates and you are done then.

Plan on a new set of batteries and keep them at home next winter if you can not keep them fully charged while in storage over the winter.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

If they actually froze, then they are toast.
You really need to be careful about even hooking up a charger to them because if they froze, then the plates will be warped and you could have shorted cells.
shorted cells + battery charger = battery explosion.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If they are frozen, agree with others, probably toast. Just because there dead does not mean they are frozen, at least check and if they are not, get inside now. Then again in Alaska, I do not know what your average 'low' temp is









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Find a location near you that sells Trojan batteries and bring your old ones in for trade. You'll get about $8 a piece for them, but better then sitting in a landfill somewhere.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks,

I guess I will have to chalk this one up to lessons learned. I haven't actually checked them yet but will do as soon as I can. With the flucuations in the temps and with some lows in minus's, I am sure they are ruined by what has been said.

I am glad I asked instead of trying to charge them up, don't need no explosions going on.

Lance


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Katrina said:


> shorted cells + battery charger =












Nope, don't want that!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I froze mine last year....

I could tell because when I took off the caps..there was ice. I brought them into the house, thawed them out, refilled them, and put them one a really slow charge. After 12 hours on slow charge..........it was dead!!!

My bet...it's toast.

Gary


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Before you go buy new batts ask yourself a few questions. 1: Was the system dead because the batts froze or because they got too cold to generate voltage? 2: did the batts fully freeze or did they just slush up a bit? Charged batts freeze around -100f and the freezing temp rises in direct relation to the level of discharge.

If you are still in doubt bring them in your garage and set them somplace up off the floor to warm( they never seem to get warm on garage floors in the winter) then hook a test light up and check. If they are still dead try a slow charger of five amps or less for a couple of days. Don't change the water as you'll have to add acid with the new water and there is no point in spending money on a battery that could be toast.

ps. if they leak out the side or are bulged they are no good.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

After work tomorrow, I am going to head over and get them off, hopefully they didn't burst with the low temps we had this winter.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

Here in southwestern Michigan it rarely gets below -5F. When I put away my SOB I make sure that the battery has a full charge and then disconnect the positive cable from the battery. I leave it in place for the winter. I've been doing this for over 25 years on my boat and SOB and never had one freeze yet. I did a tour of a battery factory and talked to an engineer. That's what he told me to do. He said that heat not cold is the enemy of batteries.

Good luck,

-BC-


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

So batteries won't freeze in a garage?









That's where my hubby stores the batteries from our trailer and boat, and they are up and off the floor, but when it's cold outside, it feels almost as cold in the garage. We had some mightly cold nights this winter. I hope our batteries are alright.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think the most important thing to do is always keep your batteries fully charged when not in use. I have learned the hard way, bring home the camper or boat with half dead batteries and do nothing until I'm ready to go camping or fishing again then charge batteries. well this will destroy batteries faster than anything sense I started to charge the batteries as soon as I get home they have lasted twice as long and keep that like new capacity. 
Simple keep them charged and keep the electrolyte/water lever up and they will last a long time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> So batteries won't freeze in a garage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our garage isn't heated, but I don't think it gets below freezing in there, so I think you're safe.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Where's the best place that sells Trojan batteries?----Sams Costco?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> Where's the best place that sells Trojan batteries?----Sams Costco?


They have a locater on their web site....just enter your zip code and it will show some local dealers.

http://www.trojan-battery.com/


----------

